# memtest86

## metal_dragen

I think I finally figured out why I am getting segmentation faults when compiling qt. I have seen the bug reports and numerous posts on the forums about this being due to faulty hardware, most probably memory or CPU. I didn't believe it until I emerged memtest86 today and ran it.

I got 168,237 errors on Test #5. (2 - 128MB PC133 chips)

I pulled one chip, ran the test again and got about 110,000 errors.

Pulled that chip, re-inserted the other and got about 70,000 errors.

All errors occured on Test #5 at 99% complete.

So, long story short, I got new memory coming this week (2 - 256MB PC133 chips).

To all those that have been having segfaults left and right, emerge memtest86 and run it. It will surprise the hell out of you.

The only thing I can't figure out is why this will occur only with certain packages. I don't think it has anything to do with package size. I emerged XFree 4.3.0 without a problem. But I get segfaults whenever I try to emerge qt, mozilla, or any of the kde packages.

----------

## steveb

yeah. memtest86 is great.

i had problems with my gentoo box cuz i had 1.5gb memory on it (3 x 512mb). i started memtest86 and got some errors. after i took 1 module out, i did not have any error.

later one of the computers i use had some problem (i could not power on the computer). so i exchanged the motherboard and while reading the manual of the mb i saw, that i could plug-in all slots with unregistred memory. while reading that i remembered, that the old mb only could take 2 unregistred and 3 registred modules.

geee... and i pluged all 3 slots with unregistred modules! and this was the source of my problems. but now everything is okay  :Smile: 

cheers

SteveB

----------

## mglauche

any chance to get memtest86 onto the live cd ?

----------

## sa

I was getting errors like you, but only if my memory was in slot 1 and 2, and if I just had one stick in, I would get no errors. After some testing, I found that my 2nd memory slot on my mobo is screwed. 1 and 3 work just fine.

mabey this is something you might want to try....

----------

## bmph8ter

 *sa wrote:*   

> I was getting errors like you, but only if my memory was in slot 1 and 2, and if I just had one stick in, I would get no errors. After some testing, I found that my 2nd memory slot on my mobo is screwed. 1 and 3 work just fine.
> 
> mabey this is something you might want to try....

 

Another thing that someone can try is slowing down the memory timings i.e. CAS 3 instead of 2/2.5 and turn the delay settings down 3-6-3 instead of 2-5-2.  AND, on some AMD/VIA chipset combos it can be benificial to overclock your front side bus (FSB).  Not much, maybe 1 or 2 Mhz.  That's what I had to do on my machine.  @ 133 I would get roughly 10,000-14,000 errors now, with the FSB @ 135 I get 0.  I really think it has to do with noise more than anything.  There was an article (perhaps at overclockers.com) that explained it a bit more in depth if anyone is curious.

----------

## metal_dragen

i might try what you said sa.

Also, I have an AMD/Via combo so I may try to overclock the FSB a litlle like you suggest bmph8ter. 

 *Quote:*   

> Another thing that someone can try is slowing down the memory timings i.e. CAS 3 instead of 2/2.5

 

I already have the memory (which is CAS3) set to CAS3.

The memory I have is 7.5ns, but the BIOS only has options to do 7ns, 8ns, or by SPD (the default on my mobo). I've got it set on by SPD right now. Any idea if slowing it to 8ns might also help?

I just got my new memory (double what I had, now 512MB) and I'm still getting errors out the wazoo.

I'm going to try the suggestions you have made and see if that helps. I'll let you know how it works for me.

Thanks.

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> any chance to get memtest86 onto the live cd ?

 That's a good idea. I've got it on a floppy and use it after ram changes on any system but putting it on the live cd would be helpful to many.

----------

## handsomepete

 *Malakin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   any chance to get memtest86 onto the live cd ? That's a good idea. I've got it on a floppy and use it after ram changes on any system but putting it on the live cd would be helpful to many.

 

Apparently, they're on top of it

----------

## hook

 *metal_dragen wrote:*   

> I think I finally figured out why I am getting segmentation faults when compiling qt. I have seen the bug reports and numerous posts on the forums about this being due to faulty hardware, most probably memory or CPU. I didn't believe it until I emerged memtest86 today and ran it.
> 
> I got 168,237 errors on Test #5. (2 - 128MB PC133 chips)
> 
> I pulled one chip, ran the test again and got about 110,000 errors.
> ...

 

welcome aboard lad  :Smile:  ...i have the same problem: also qt and/or kde and a foo ramstick ...damn that hardware ...if i would get a  for every time i had my "new" PC at the service i would be able to buy myself a new one by now  :Sad: 

----------

